# Help! new loft



## white dove (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi my name is Kevin I am verry new to this site.I had a qustion about building a new loft the size must be 7feet wide by 20 feet long.IT is for 100 white raceing pigeons for my release bussinuess.Does anybody have any ideas? thanks alot,
Kevin


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i think that may to be small my dad just made me a 16ft by 6 and a half hhe said it could hold 50 but i will only have 40 ish


----------



## white dove (Nov 19, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks pigeon lower how about 24 by 6


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

each pair needs 18 cubic feet of space, your loft allows you to keep only 54 pairs


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

warriec said:


> each pair needs 18 cubic feet of space, your loft allows you to keep only *54 pairs*


Warriec.......not 54 pair.......that would be 108 birds  
A 6 X 24 would hold 57 birds, according to calculations. I would say no MORE than 50 birds. 40 would be better.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Saw a great futurity loft the other day. The floor was sideways 1x2s with spacers making a grated floor. it had three sliding doors that could separate it into three compartments. Each section could open up to the entire aviary or they could be sectioned off. It was about the same size loft. It had a max of 100 racers. More in the neighborhood of 60 if you housed breeders and prisoners. The aviary was huge, about 4 x 20 x 5 feet tall. Loved the floor, felt much sturdier than a metal floor, and the birds liked it better. I was thinkin of making this floor in my next loft that either could be removable, or covered with plywood in the winter. The loft had no dust ard great air circulation.

Randy


----------

